# Career soldier



## Tommigord (May 29, 2020)

My Grandad fought in two wars. In the first he suffered from Mustard gas exposure. The second he was subjected to Pepper spray.

He came home a seasoned veteran.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My condiments to you for sprinkling such humour on us :wink:


----------



## lauwss (Dec 19, 2020)

Haha, It must have been great to ketchup with him.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All good seasonings to go with the spam above :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A real old soldier, it doesn't matter what they go through they just curry on.


----------

